# Craftsman Table Saw?



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Just curious if any of you have used or heard anything on the Craftsman 10in Professional Table Saw? I was thinking of picking one up for some of the features like the sliding miter table and the built in router table to have in my shop. I have a portable saw but wanted a larger table top without going to a cabinet saw just in case I ever did want to transport it, plus it folds up and out of the way. Read the reviews on Sears website which were all 4.0 and 5.0...just want to get some more comments on it. Thanks.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

That saw is the Ryobi BT3100. It is a very good saw, nothing like th Ryobi saws of today. google the Ryobi BT3000 and BT3100


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Yeah looked it up. I see what you mean with all the features...I like the craftsman but not the price tag.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...I see BT3000s all the time on Craigslist for $100-$250, I have thought about buying on and putting it on a Bosch stand...but I havn't had the need, my little job site saw and the hybrid contractors saw at a GCs shop i know is all I have been needing to use....It is nice that I have the ability to use another's shop when I need....

You can get miter slots for the left and right side as well...



BT3100









Sears Version, nice stand...










BT3000
















http://www.localaccess.com/1942/ryobi/bt3000inf.jpg


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Yeah i think the sears one would fit great in the shop and can fold it up and move it when not being used all the time...but like I said the price is steep for over $500 bucks I could get a better saw but with less features


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Fold up when not being used? NOT being USED? WTF, over?


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

That crafstman looks like a decent saw. The stand looks similar to the bosch gravity rise but maybe a little flimsier. I just bought the bosch table saw and love it. I got a really good deal, it was on sale at menards with the stand for 419 bucks so I grabbed it. I also have a portable craftsman table saw I bought about 8 years ago and it was alright, think I paid 200 for it. It got the job done but wasn't the most user friendly and it wasn't anything special. If you already have a portable saw why not get something a little more stationary? One on wheels so you can roll it out of the way. They make hybred table saws that are in between cabinet saws and contractor saws.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Well I have a fine line right now between price and size. I think the cabinet saw will be more in my way than anything - I would love to get a stationary powermatic. 85% of my shop is jammed with metal fabrication equipment. So the custom wood/cabinetry build tools get set up only when they are needed for a build. But there are a lot of times I have a 20,25, even 50ft railing being fabricated and I need all the space I can get to move around.


----------

